# Needed programer with some spare time



## Orbit (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey i need help with an app called silent download tjw said he will help if someone else will also help so take a look at http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33947&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

thanks


----------



## Orbit (Sep 3, 2003)

anybody?


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

Give me a year to take Computer Science, and I'll help you.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 4, 2003)

no thanks id i like one a little sooner


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, it's possible that I may be your only hope.  Keep looking, though.

If you're desparate, try other forums.  There are always a lot of people on Spymac.com at one time, you might have some good luck there (but come back here, of course).


----------



## Orbit (Sep 5, 2003)

hey thanks ill try spymac.com


----------



## Orbit (Sep 9, 2003)

someone please help


----------



## MikeySquid (Sep 20, 2003)

If I help, what's in it for me?


----------



## Orbit (Sep 20, 2003)

The joy and thanks of many mac users


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

The pleasure you get from creating software with your bare hands?  The satisfaction in knowing that you could help create a new standard?  The undying gratitude of one Spymac avatar-stealing MOX.com member?


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh please.
Try specifying what exactly you mean by "help". Are you looking for somebody to answer questions you have about programming, somebody to program the whole thing for you, or somebody to design the GUI?


----------



## Orbit (Sep 23, 2003)

Well um i dont no any programing cept a little RB and TJW just said he will work on it if someone else will help him

(arden its just the i love that pic so much)


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Trip, read the original post... he wants to re-write some piece of software.

Monk: yeah, I understand, it is pretty cool...  I wish this site had bigger, badder-ass moving icons.  And a more Aquatic look.  And...


----------



## Orbit (Sep 24, 2003)

hehhe im trying to make myself a new one but im not that talented in flash
(still need some help with silent dl tho)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 2, 2003)

Wise_Monk: programming is hard.  Implementing the feature that you'd like to see (silent downloading) would take MANY, many hours of programming -- something that many people would not like to do in their spare time, much less NOT get paid for it.

Visual Basic is a far cry from C, C++ or even Java.  These programming languages can accomplish what you want, but as stated before, would take time and possibly an entire team of programmers.

I recently started a degree program in computer science at a university here in Texas.  I'm in my third year, and we're stillworking on stacks and queues and the like -- I doubt there'll be any network programming, or minimal, if any, which is what your project sounds like it requires.

Have you taken college-level programming courses?  The programming is intensive and time-consuming, even for simple programs that just sort information.  My suggestion: start with a smaller project.  What you're trying to accomplish may be biting off more than you can chew -- you're simply asking people to write the code for you.  If you knew the amount of effort programming in high level languages takes, you'd know why you're getting few responses.

I don't mean to rain on your parade, and I do wish you the best of luck finding people to HELP you program... that is, if you contribute your own sweat to the project, I'm sure many people would be willing to help.  You could ask for help in writing, say, the Safari-integration side if you already had the guts of the program working.  You could ask for help on getting the UI up to speed if the program is near completion, or vice-versa.  It sounds like you want some talented programmers to do all the work for you, which is asking quite a lot of those programmers.  If you don't want to do the programming and would like a team of programmers to do this for you, there has to be some incentive for the programmers other than the satisfaction that they made it work.  If you're going to be the visionary and have the programmers do the work, offer them something.  Give 'em some bait to bite on.

Good luck and I wish you the best!


----------



## Orbit (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes i do understand but the thing iss the only programing ive done is RB last term next year at skool im learning C++ i think  so i cant help thats why i asked if someone would do it i didint know how hard or long it would take


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

So keep learning to program, and write it yourself when you actually know how.

ElDiablo:  Just FYI, high-level languages are close to English, like Applescript, Staredit code, or Flash code.  Low-level languages are like Assembly, much closer to the actual machine code.  C/C++ are somewhat mid-level, between these two tiers.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 3, 2003)

Ah, my mistake -- I guess I should have worded that as "more powerful" languages.

I know from taking a C++ course that it is, as you say, "mid-level," but also can accomplish quite a few low-level tasks such as manually allocating memory and direct memory access -- unlike Java, which insists on doing all the allocating for you (which can be good or bad, depending on what you need).

I think we've established that programming takes time and isn't an easy task to do, but I stand by my point that it can be VERY rewarding.  We could apply everything in this thread to other threads about the cost of software and the moral issues of pirating software.

Wise_Monk: I highly recommend you take some Java or C++ programming classes, and you'll see very quickly why software such as PhotoShop costs close to $1000.  Some people think these prices are ridiculously high, myself included, until I saw exactly what kind of effort and knowledge goes into something like that.


----------

